# Plasti-dip rear bowtie



## ozzygarcia (Apr 8, 2013)

Redo it all black!


----------



## Chvygrlz (Apr 24, 2013)

Did you plasti dip the spoiler as well?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Bowtie is the eyesore, plastidip that.

Take out the plastidip on the spoiler and it may look even...


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Chvygrlz said:


> Did you plasti dip the spoiler as well?


yes



iKermit said:


> Bowtie is the eyesore, plastidip that.
> 
> Take out the plastidip on the spoiler and it may look even...


Yes, I agree the bowie is an eyesore but the plasti-dip on the spoiler stays for now..I have to redip it also because I scratched it putting it back on. I'm going to pull it of to see what it looks like with the other pieces black but I'll probably dip it again depending on how it looks.


----------

